# Using Queen Slide While Stowed



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

Has anyone ever made a support brace to be able to use the queen bed while stowed? I heard rumors this could be done...

Anyone have any pointers on how to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

Justman,

Check out this: Queen brace

Search the gallery for "brace" in description for a few photos.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

When I picked up my 2007 27RSDS I was told during my PDI that you are able to use the queen slide in its stored position. I mentioned that I had read that you were not suppose to do this as the slide is not built to support the additional weight but my serviceman stated that he was just told this by Keystone themselves.

He did mention that he used to tell people not to use it when it is stored but something must have changed. I haven't called Keystone as I don't plan on using the QS when it is stored but I thought I would mention it so if you have a recent model you may be able to do so without additional support.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Veek!
I'm glad your service man mentioned he used to tell people NOT to use the bed, while stored, as he told me not to do the same thing, on my 27RSDS, even with a lightweight person, as the brackets on the ceiling are supporting the weight. IF it were me, I would check my owner's manual to be sure, as warranty won't cover it if you use it and you're not supposed to, and it's damaged.
Darlene


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I specifically asked my salesman if we could sleep on the bed in the stored position and he also said we could. He said, the weight of the slide is actually supported by the back wall of the camper and the glides on the roof are actually only meant to guide the slide straight in or out. Makes sense to me, but I'm not sure I feel comfortable believing the slide is built strong enough to be supported only by the back wall of the camper, when stored.

I've never had a chance to read all of the literature that came with the camper, but I think I would before I tried sleeping on the bed in the stored position. Like Darlene, I'd want to make sure that the literature didn't emphatically tell us NOT to sleep on the queen slide bed before I do it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Why take the chance? It only takes five minutes to pull it out and set it up.

Mark


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Why take the chance? It only takes five minutes to pull it out and set it up.
> 
> Mark


I have a limited amount of driveway space. My driveway isn't very long. If I want to be able to park it and hook up my truck to it, I have to push it all the way back to about a foot off our garage wall. If I leave it out far enough to where I can use the queen slide, my truck is sitting half in the street. We live on a busy street, so that's not a good idea. We have two lanes for cars, and sometimes people park on the right hand side of the street. I've heard of people crashing into cars parked on the street because they were talking on the cell phone, putting on make-up, etc. and not paying attention to where they're going.

All that being said, I can't pull out the queen slide to use it. My little ones want to sleep in the camper, so my wife goes out there with them. The couch isn't long enough (or very comfy), so I wanted to fix up the queen slide for her to sleep on.

Thanks for the pics of the brace! I made it and had it installed in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I love this topic! An oldie, but goodie!

When we bought our Outback, the saleman told us (with great confidence) that the bed was designed to support 900# delpoyed, and 600# retracted. Cool!

But then after reading some of the concerns here on Outbackers.com, I decided a little research was in order. I DID call Keystone, and was told in no uncertain terms... *NO!* The bed is not to be used when stowed. Good enough for me!

That said, and back to your question Justman, a number of people have made braces to support the front of the bed. What materials you use, and how fancy you care to get, there are a lot of possibilities.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I always love this topic. Before I bought mine DW and I were at a huge RV show and the PM for Outback and an engineer were there. I asked two specific questions - having already read the forum. Can I use the bed while stowed and can I walk on the roof. Both questions - YES. They proceeded to retrack the queen and both sit on it. I find it funny that a call to Keystone results in a different answer - possibly liability.

Jared


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I was told not to climb on it by our PDI man. Would love to know for sure if we can before I do this. the thought of pulling the track out of the roof is well, pretty scary!!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> I always love this topic. Before I bought mine DW and I were at a huge RV show and the PM for Outback and an engineer were there. I asked two specific questions - having already read the forum. Can I use the bed while stowed and can I walk on the roof. Both questions - YES. They proceeded to retrack the queen and both sit on it. I find it funny that a call to Keystone results in a different answer - possibly liability.
> 
> Jared


So they actually sat on it while it was in the stowed position without any ill affects? That's interesting that an engineer would say you could while the company said you couldn't. Bad intra-company communication?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I find it funny that a call to Keystone results in a different answer - possibly liability.
> Jared


...try proving you were told anything by anyone. I seem to recall seeing this in writing  in the User Manual.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

seem to recall? Do you remember where you read it? Mine no longer has one but finding it in the manual would settle it a little.

Also remember his salesman said they used to tell people no and now they say it is OK. Did Keystone fix or change anything? If it is now OK , then a phone call last year or longer is only good for the older years. Maybe a new phone call is in order.

I would love to see it in print. I hope Wolfie can locate where she read it.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

We may not know the answer to this until the national rally in 08'. Then we can back the reps against the wall and let em have it


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd really be interested in hearing the outcome...I was thinking I'd like to keep the slide in while boondocking en route (for those quick 5 hour naps to the desitnation).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our queen bed when in the stowed position is sitting right on the couch. It seems to me that the couch would provide some sort of support. I haven't slept in the bed while retracted, but I have snuck across to make the bed or close the rear window...guess another call to Keystone is in order


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't find any mention of the queen slide in any of my manuals or paperwork. Even the website doesn't have any information. The only slides mentioned in the manual are the side slide-outs.

Try finding any information about the queen slide and you come up short. There aren't even instructions on how to put the support poles up, etc.

I plan on building the brace for the interior. I know it is simple to pull the slide out, but for those quick overnights at Wal-Mart, or even the short naps at rest areas, it would be just easier to hop in and go to sleep.

-Sam


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Justman said:


> I always love this topic. Before I bought mine DW and I were at a huge RV show and the PM for Outback and an engineer were there. I asked two specific questions - having already read the forum. Can I use the bed while stowed and can I walk on the roof. Both questions - YES. They proceeded to retrack the queen and both sit on it. I find it funny that a call to Keystone results in a different answer - possibly liability.
> 
> Jared


So they actually sat on it while it was in the stowed position without any ill affects? That's interesting that an engineer would say you could while the company said you couldn't. Bad intra-company communication?
[/quote]

As an engineer, I can tell you this happens a lot. Companies want to limit any "unnecessary" claims for things. So if something is not originally meant to do something, they will try to avoid supporting it.

just my 2cent...


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi,

I made a very simple brace. I cut a piece of 1/2 x 8 about 16 inches long and rounded all the edges. This goes flat on the floor to protect its finish. The second piece is a 2 x 8 cut just long enough so that when you place it under the lip of the queen insert and pull the floor piece forward the 2 x 8 is firmly held in place. Takes 30 seconds to setup and gives that extra piece of mind.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

edt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made a very simple brace. I cut a piece of 1/2 x 8 about 16 inches long and rounded all the edges. This goes flat on the floor to protect its finish. The second piece is a 2 x 8 cut just long enough so that when you place it under the lip of the queen insert and pull the floor piece forward the 2 x 8 is firmly held in place. Takes 30 seconds to setup and gives that extra piece of mind.
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed, Sounds great! Can you please post a photo?? We love photos


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This question has been plaguing us since it's invention. Dealers will often say YES, KEYSTONE says NO.

It's also listed in the OUTBACKERS FAQ.

PS...I haven't sleep in it while stowed, but I've been climbing up in there many a time since 2002 with no effect.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Keystone rep at Detroit Camper and RV Show told me it's okay to sleep in Queen Slide when stowed ... maybe they just want to sell me a new one :


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I bought a new 2003 21RS and I was also told it was ok to be used in the stowed position.
I can report that I have used it many times in the stowed position since new without any issues.
We rarely unstow the rear slide if we are napping in a rest area or just a quick overnight.
Structually it is securely fastened to the rear wall.
A brace could be used, but why?
In any case, your experience may vary, I have not routinely put over 300 lbs on the stowed bed.

Good Luck!
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

When I get to solving this, here is how I will do it. Get a load lock (if you are in the trucking business they are everywhere) cut it down to the appropriate length and use it to brace the slide from the floor. They are compact, light weight, strong, and easy to store.

Just google "load lock"


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Veek said:


> I love this topic! An oldie, but goodie!
> 
> When we bought our Outback, the saleman told us (with great confidence) that the bed was designed to support 900# delpoyed, and 600# retracted. Cool!
> 
> ...


I agree with Doug that it is risking your warranty, as Keystone is very clear in this. But then so are bike hitches on the back and several other mods. While I've never used mine slide in, (yet?), some risks you just have to take on yourself. Best of luck in what you decide.

Dave


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Just looking at the structure, I'd probably brace before I heaved my 220 lb frame into bed. The bed is secured into the back wall, but only by two pressure points from the outside clamps. I've got to think that the torque applied to that back wall would allow some "droopage", even if you assume the frame of the trailer is rigid (the rubber gasket certainly isn't) which would put pressure on the top slide rails.

I personally just slide it out when I'm gonna use it, even for those quick stops on the highway. But I'd use a brace if I was going to use it without sliding it out. Of course, other folks may not enjoy a good plate of Nachos as much as I do, so their... er... "risk" level might not be as high as mine.









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> Of course, other folks may not enjoy a good plate of Nachos as much as I do, so their... er... "risk" level might not be as high as mine.


Very P.C. way of putting that, Chet!
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I can tell you from experience that you don't necessarily want to be climbing on to that bed when it's slid in. I did the other day to get something out of the upper cupboard, and I heard a very dis-heartening groan. I checked the rails above and sure enough the end of the rail on the side where I had placed my 200 lbs of weight is down about 1/8 inches. The slide was locked into place from the outside at the time, so I'm hoping I didn't hurt the joint where the side walls meet the back as I remember hearing stories on here where people have had problems with that joint. I'd pull the slide out and look but we have it backed right up to the front of the garage so I have no way of attaching the bars without pulling the TT ahead first. I'll know more next March when we go camping in New York City at "Liberty Harbour Marine and RV Park".
from the


----------

